# Home Depot, Spraymall, Pressure-Pro?



## BoondockPaints (Nov 14, 2018)

Interested in PW recommendations. Looking for something portable that will cover current and future needs. The specs I'm looking for are:

-Belt drive
-4GPM
-Downstream injection
-Engine (Honda GX390 13 HP seems popular)
-Pump (General, Cat,?)

Can anyone recommend a preferred brand/retialer with the best customer service/warranty?


----------

